# September Photo of the Month



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

One of my favorites of the girls playing on a early, foggy, morning


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

This is one of my favorites.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

*life in the field*

This is a rainy day in MT, behind my pony is their pasture "the meadow" where nick would much rather spend all his time than being ridden.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

My big dude several years ago.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Promise in her natural state.  Grazing!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Kodak and Harley on a foggy morning coming in for breakfast.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The poll has been set up! Please vote!


----------

